# Empire Total War extremst langsam



## Schleifer (7. Januar 2011)

Hi

spiele nun seit einigerzeit Empire Total War, is auch soweit ganz fein, aber mich nervt die Framerate bei Schlachten extremst.
Auf der Kampagnenkarte läuft alles flüssig, auf den Schlachtfeldern auch bis irgendwann der Punkt kommt nach etwa 5 minuten Schlachtenbummel an dem die Framerate von (geschätzt) 20 auf höchstens 1-2fps einbricht. Ich kann mit der Kamera immernoch frei umherfliegen ohne dass es ruckelt, aber der Rest ist extremst langsam mit allem was dazugehört: Einheitenbefehle werden nicht befolgt, da Empire nicht bemerkt hat, dass man geklickt hat usw.
Eben erst wurden 1000 meiner Leute wegen so nem Falsch-Klick von meinen Mörsern per Explosionsgranaten geplättet

Ich habe keinen Plan woran es liegen könnte. Die Temperaturen sind im grünen Bereich und an den Grafikeinstellungen rumzufuchteln bringt auch nichts. Selbst kleinste Einheitengrößen und min Details bringen nichts. Da es bei großen Schlachten ja viel zu berechnen gibt hat die CPU ordentlich zu tun was man auch in den Temps sieht. Allerdings sollte ein PII x4 955 mit 3.6GHz diese Berechnungen packen.
Ach ja: das Problem tritt nur bei manchen Schlachten auf. Andere, auch große, laufen mitunter problemlos.

Danke für Tipps
Philip


----------



## Antalos (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das selbe Problem...dachte aber bislang, dass es an dem Phenom X4 9650 liegt...da er nur mit 2,3 Ghz getaktet war...


----------



## Schleifer (7. Januar 2011)

wenn du den Rechner hast wie er in deiner Sig steht, dann probier's doch bitte nochmal aus
Wenn Empire auch bei nem SB Quad-Core ruckelt dann liegt's definitiv nicht an der CPU-Leistung.


----------



## DJ-SK (11. März 2011)

Ich hatte letztens dieses Problem zum ersten und einzigen Mal. 
Kann dazu nur so viel sagen, als dass bei euch die CPU wohl ausscheidet, da ich selbst "nur" nen Core 2 Duo e6850 @ 3,3GHz habe.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (15. März 2011)

Ich kenne das Problem ... ist denke ich ein Bug ... kommt auch nur vor, wenn man eine Burg Schlacht hat. Punkt eins kaputte Mauern brennen und der Rauch macht das ganze 50% langsammer. Wenn dann noch einheiten auf der Mauer sind und nur einzelne Männchen unten stehen und nichts mehr machen wird es soooo langsam trotz 60FPS
Kommt aber nur bei belagerungs Schlachten vor denn 2vs4 gegen 6500 Nahkampf Inder auf den Syrischen Gebirskamm läuft immer wieder super


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2011)

Das Problem kenn ich auch noch.

Habt ihr das Spiel gepatcht? Ich kann mich erinnern, das es nach einem Patch bei mir weg war.


----------



## böhser onkel (24. März 2011)

Ja gepatcht

Bei mir ruckelst allgemein


----------



## böhser onkel (24. März 2011)

Bei mir ruckelts auch


Aber bei jeder schlacht


----------

